# Hidden in plain sight



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

pretty interesting observations you made here


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great point!


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post


----------

